# N vs G router



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

For a house hold wireless router for a laptop or two and wired into a desktop would there be any advantage to get a N router. And what are the advantages. The speed at which the internet is run is all based off your ISP right? The speed increases would only be within the nextwork from computer to computer right?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

remember n router is worthless unless wireless computers are also n compatible. There should be distance and speed advantages not to exceed the isp.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

so if it as n compatible could it also be g compatible too>?


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

well i notice my laptop has g and N what would be the advantage of getting an N router vs a G router


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it should still work with g and you can use g but you would lose the advantages of n.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

yes but what are the notable advantages of N


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

reread my first post.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

ok so if the computer N compatible the only advantage is distance and speed


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Range and speed, two things that most people seem to find pretty important for wireless networking. :smile:


----------

